
Evayadesk - VidyaVellala
http://evayadesk.com
======
VidyaVellala
Evayadesk - Easily Integrable SaaS Solutions

Our Vision is to Accelerate Businesses with Rapidly Integrable SaaS Solutions.

We have released our First Product Roctik a cloud based support ticketing
system.

Our Products intend to make product development integration swift, feature
rich and empowers customers. We craft our products with passion, involvement.
We use cutting edge technologies and bring seamless efficiency into our
products. We enable to address customer needs with essential features. Ease of
use is the way of life for customer with intuitive workflows. Customer Delight
is Our Mantra.

